# N. Fusco vs T. Nigriventer



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

These two fish look very similar. I have a Nigriventer, he's wild, so he's actually worth some money. I was thinking of selling him and going with a Fusco... for two reasons.

1 - They don't get as big as the tyranochromis

2 - They supposedly get better colors/more attractive

If you don't see the fish side by side, it's hard to tell them apart.

I have a chance to 'swap' for a comparable Fusco... what's your take on this decision?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

It isn't really difficult to tell them apart once you start remembering the Tyrannochromis patterns as opposed to the Nimbochromis ones, and the others are very different.

T. nigriventers either get a really nice blue, or get a pink/peachy color with a blue head.

Personally I'd keep the T. nigriventer. They are awesome fish and when they get fully colored they're just awesome.

Or, if you want you can get a Tyrannochromis macrostoma (make sure you get the *maculiceps* variant. They are both the same species but what is sold as "maculiceps" looks completely different color-wise compared to a macrostoma) they get beautiful colors.

Here's a Tyrannochromis macrostoma (maculiceps variant) male on the top left, and a regular macrostoma male on the bottom right:









A Tyrannochromis nigriventer male, both variants:
An almost fully colored blue male, photo taken by Tybo:









A colored "peach" male (I believe this is the "sunspot" variant):








Another male of the same kind:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

I would keep the harder to find, less common T. n. Just for that reason, not a ton of people keep these.

In my area fusco's are a dime a dozen and very easily had.

IMO both are very nice species.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I really like that mauculiceps! That's different..

this is my Nigriventer.. He's wild caught.. what's your take on him?










and this is the "fusco" i would replace him with


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

both pretty fish but I would keep the Nigriventer


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Is it just because it's more rare? Everone things the fish is a Fusco anyway. I have to tell them otherwise, and it's my understanding that the Fusco's have better color, and don't get as big.
So keep it because I know it's rare? Kind of the diamond logic I think.... why pay 10 times the price for a diamond because of a lack of flaws when you can't tell the difference without a microscope.

When I got my wife her engagement ring, I got a TOP QUALITY cut with flaws that they could not find. However, for HALF the price, I could have gotten a ring with a stone TWICE as big, but with a microscope, you could see flaws.. but to the casual observer, what's the different? Just that you know one is nicer than the other?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

The nigriventers get better looking with age and growth. Trust me, give yours time and you won't be disappointed.

****, if you want keep a fusco with the nigriventer! I've seen people do it before without any problems. That way your guests won't have the confusion between the two species too...!

~Ed


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

having the fusco male available is why I envy you, every time I look for one, its females I see, and or end up taking home....... I have two now and thought both were males when young. that wild caught you have is a keeper in my book tho.


----------

